# Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

_Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_

by Geoffrey McSkimming



Phyllis Wong, that keen young magician with a talent for sleuthing and getting to the bottom of the strangest mysteries, is back! Incredibly valuable first editions of Shakespeare's collected plays are appearing for sale, and Chief Inspector Barry Inglis of the Fine Arts and Antiques Squad suspects foul play. These rare First Folios are in mint condition, but seemingly are not forgeries. Where on Earth could they have come from? Has a crime been committed?

Luckily Phyllis is on the case. She suspects villainy dating back to the time of Shakespeare himself, which seems to be seeping into the 21st century. How can she convince Chief Inspector Inglis what's going on? And how can she do this without giving away the greatest magical secret of all time?

As Phyllis herself says: 'Fasten your seatbelts, ladies and gentlemen ... the ride will get bumpy!'

The most intriguing story yet from the ever-popular author Geoffrey McSkimming.

The second Phyllis Wong: Time Detective Mystery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!  

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.  You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.  Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.  Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows.  This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!  Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.  For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum.  Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards!  Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror: A Phyllis Wong Mystery (The Phyllis Wong Mysteries Book 2)



New trailer for Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror by Geoffrey McSkimming:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Phyllis Wong and the Return of the Conjuror_
> 
> by Geoffrey McSkimming
> 
> ...


New paperback edition out now!


----------

